# create a snapshot of LR3 defaults in LR4



## Newmarket2 (May 2, 2012)

Was watching a tutorial and the author had 2 snapshots, one which displayed the LR4 develop panel tools and another snapshot which displayed the LR3 develop panel tools.  
This is not a question about snapshots;  it's a question about how you get the LR3 controls to display in the develop tools....  
I'm transitioning from 3 to 4 and the individual tools can be so different, it would be super-helpful to be able to just switch back to the LR3 tool panel.

Thanks!


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 2, 2012)

In the Develop module right hand panel under Camera Calibration, choose "process version 2010"


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 2, 2012)

You can switch back to the LR3 basic develop panel by changing the Process Version in the Camera Calibration panel....PV2010 (or PV2003) will give you the 'old' tool set, PV2012 is the new LR4 set.

Note, however, that if you switch from PV2012 to PV2010 after you've made changes in the basic panel, then you'll lose all those changes (except for Vibrance and Saturation) as the sliders are set back to PV2010 defaults (which is why a snapshot before the change would be a good idea maybe). Going the other way, from a developed PV2010 image to PV2012, then Lightroom attempts to convert the settings to the new version, though not always with a pleasing result.


----------



## Newmarket2 (May 2, 2012)

That's great.  And, am I correct that I can then take a snapshot of each and then switch between having the develop panel being either LR3 or LR4?  Yes, I do understand that I'm just working on a snapshot but I'm trying learn by playing around - not do serious work on the image.  I can create a virtual copy for that....


----------

